# You know when...



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

You see an animal and know you must have it no matter what...
ive sadly just seen that animal :whip: someone must ban me from pet ad sites :devil:
I have plans for this year and it would surely mess everything up, and it kind of goes against all i think about buying dogs too 

Go wild or be sensible.........? 
actually first let me check my bank that might give me the answer:lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

more information needed :lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

temerist said:


> more information needed :lol2:


perhaps a little picture wouldnt go amiss...but then ill no doubt get told off for being naughty:blush:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

post of picture of what you want then I will tell you to get it, then I can get the blame, like I did for shells new nekkid kitty


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

temerist said:


> post of picture of what you want then I will tell you to get it, then I can get the blame, like I did for shells new nekkid kitty


 
yay! sounds good, one sec will get pic...you take blame when oh goes mad ok? great :flrt:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I've only ever done it the once - seen an animal online and fell head over heals in love with him... It resulted in a 600 mile round trip :lol2: 
I was also waiting for a friend to breed his Dalmatian as it has always been my dream dog and the pup was all paid for, however I settled on my mongrel instead and it's the best decision I've ever made - I love him so so much!!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

rach i think if we ever got together wede need a zoo im exactly the same i love animals reps esspecially just get it it dont matter wot it is 
lol keep buying hun


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> image


 
get get get get buy buy buy buy now now now now


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

That is really cute, is it a dalmation?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear! I can see the attraction - that is one gorgeous little critter! :flrt:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

feorag said:


> Oh dear! I can see the attraction - that is one gorgeous little critter! :flrt:


I know!!! im deeply in love with him :devil: 
This is where i get told off...hes a cross breed. dane/mastiff. 
but look at THAT FACE:flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

go get him!!!! is it a harley dane?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

where did you see him advertised

*cough* pm me the link *cough cough*


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

oh he is beautifull, ive gotta say he has to b brought, soz 2 b a bad influence but its gotta happen he is stunning :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I would buy him !!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

temerist said:


> where did you see him advertised
> 
> *cough* pm me the link *cough cough*


I shall not! :Na_Na_Na_Na: find your own


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

*goes off to a corner to sulk lol*


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> I shall not! :Na_Na_Na_Na: find your own


 so do i sense your made ur mind up? :whistling2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

aha so the verdict appears i must purchase this delightful ball of fun and trouble?! 
well i hope one of you will offer me a bed for the night when i get kicked out...ahhhh no its my house hahahahaaaaaaa :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lizardloverrach said:


> aha so the verdict appears i must purchase this delightful ball of fun and trouble?!
> well i hope one of you will offer me a bed for the night when i get kicked out...ahhhh no its my house hahahahaaaaaaa :no1:


 

Do as Ian says GET HIM, you wont be sorry, hes gorgeous:flrt:

If you and the pup get kicked out of course I will offer the pup a bed for all the nights he wants:whistling2: and I will give you the name and numbers of some Bed and Breakfasts to stay in:lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Do as Ian says GET HIM, you wont be sorry, hes gorgeous:flrt:
> 
> If you and the pup get kicked out of course I will offer the pup a bed for all the nights he wants:whistling2: and I will give you the name and numbers of some Bed and Breakfasts to stay in:lol2:


oh i see......no you can take summer the incessant farter and drooler:Na_Na_Na_Na:
had to vacate the front room earlier she stank me out :whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lizardloverrach said:


> oh i see......no you can take summer the incessant farter and drooler:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> had to vacate the front room earlier she stank me out :whip:


Shall I come and get her now:whistling2:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

ok that is one cute pup:flrt:


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

And you have to question yourself! :lol2: hahahahaha 
wow what a cutie pie of a pup.....get it get it. When is Pup going home with you? 

Let us know when you get it and post loads of pics pleaaaaaassseeee.

Jingle Bells


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Ah now let me guess, is the puppy fairly local to you-ish? In which case, I may have an idea where, and have seen mastiff/dane crosses from the same place! Very very big dogs though!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll be the big grumpy voice of reason and say I'm sure there are lots of just as cute puppies in the rescues at this time of year too...


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Gorgeous pup! I will also offer the pup a bed when you get kicked out :lol2:

Also he will be big enough to ride to the shop when hes older :2thumb:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I'll be the big grumpy voice of reason and say I'm sure there are lots of just as cute puppies in the rescues at this time of year too...


yes im aware of that. I was trying to adopt a mastiff last year, and sadly he was PTS in the end. 
And problem arises that my oh dosnt like the idea of an older dog coming into the home with our toddler so we tend to row over it. 


I have just for some reason fallen in love with this boy.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

One heck of a gorgeous pup !
:mf_dribble:

But be sure you definitely want him forever - a massive commitment and no small dog either!

(I'd go for it though - 'tis why I have allsorts of beasties I 'shouldn't have !!')

:gasp:


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

you are right about getting a pup/dog from a shelter or rescue but i have the same prob they never have any to suit people with young kids as my youngest is only 3. 
so go get your beauty:flrt:, i went and got a new pup last night she is lovely. you know if you dont get him you will regret it. all animals are fantastic you shouldnt talk to me.once i see something i like i have to have it:whistling2: but the OH is just as bad.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

the smallholding down the road has a black n white dane/mastiff its 15 stone and has a head like a barrell :gasp:


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG Rach, he is gorgeous,you have to get him tehe, will be great company for summer and another giant fluffy cushion for Jess,let me know what you decide,i would love to see him if you get him.
Happy New year bye the way xx


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

cute pup not a cross ive really seen advertised but people i have talked to in australia it used to be a common cross.

where did you see him advertised to :whistling2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Purplebeardielover said:


> OMG Rach, he is gorgeous,you have to get him tehe, will be great company for summer and another giant fluffy cushion for Jess,let me know what you decide,i would love to see him if you get him.
> Happy New year bye the way xx


well im decided...its the oh thats not 
i will do Tess, we'll have to meet up for walkies with our slobber monsters


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Stay away from danes.............................................they break your heart!!

Marina


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Stay away from danes.............................................they break your heart!!
> 
> Marina


 
why? hes not full dane hes dane/english mastiff with some st bernard...
he looks more dane than anything, so does mum.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

£400-£500 :whistling2:
extinct philaphine mastiff :lol2:
another designer dog its a crossbreed with some speil about how its rare and wonderful jeez.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

Tinder Box Mastiffs 

:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

2manydogs said:


> £400-£500 :whistling2:
> extinct philaphine mastiff :lol2:
> another designer dog its a crossbreed with some speil about how its rare and wonderful jeez.


 
yeah they make some funny remarks.....dosnt stop that pup being bloody gorgeous though does it. 

and the £400-£500 :whistling2: remark meaning what?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> image
> image
> image


 
OMG he is gorgeous!! If you dont have hiom i defo will, il just get ryan drunk :lol2:
Seriously so cute!
If you do get him the rule is i need to come round for sloopy dog kisses :whistling2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

lizardloverrach said:


> image


 
holly crap buy it,that is just wayyyyyyyy beyond cute:flrt:


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

lizardloverrach said:


> yeah they make some funny remarks.....dosnt stop that pup being bloody gorgeous though does it.
> 
> and the £400-£500 :whistling2: remark meaning what?


its fair money for a dog with 3 breeds in it.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> OMG he is gorgeous!! If you dont have hiom i defo will, il just get ryan drunk :lol2:
> Seriously so cute!
> If you do get him the rule is i need to come round for sloopy dog kisses :whistling2:


that cuteness will last about 5 mins though til he turns into a gangly-legged slobbery monster :lol2: and then just a mahoosive beast...
If i dont get him ill bring you a bottle of vodka round for Ryan :whistling2:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> that cuteness will last about 5 mins though til he turns into a gangly-legged slobbery monster :lol2: and then just a mahoosive beast...
> If i dont get him ill bring you a bottle of vodka round for Ryan :whistling2:


Thats ok i have 5mins:lol2:
Bring some courvoisier and hel only get through half the bottle then wel finish the rest :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> yes im aware of that. I was trying to adopt a mastiff last year, and sadly he was PTS in the end.
> And problem arises that my oh dosnt like the idea of an older dog coming into the home with our toddler so we tend to row over it.
> 
> 
> I have just for some reason fallen in love with this boy.


 You want 'im, you get 'im. I'm sure there aren't any puppies like him in rescue. There are hardly any puppies in rescues and then mostly flipping staffy crosses.I hate it when people are made to feel they are doing something wrong, verging on abuse, just because they prefer to buy a puppy they like instead of taking what's available in rescues when they simply don't fit the bill.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You want 'im, you get 'im. I'm sure there aren't any puppies like him in rescue. There are hardly any puppies in rescues and then mostly flipping staffy crosses.I hate it when people are made to feel they are doing something wrong, verging on abuse, just because they prefer to buy a puppy they like instead of taking what's available in rescues when they simply don't fit the bill.


Hopefully he turn out as big and beautiful as Ursa...how is Ursa by the way...havnt had pictures for a while:whistling2:

heres mum and pups








mum








and another of pup pup


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Stunning:flrt:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you made your mind up then?


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

*H* said:


> Have you made your mind up then?


I think i have...im flying by the seat of my pants with 'victor meldrew' (the oh) but he'll get over it with a few puppy kisses


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

lizardloverrach said:


> I think i have...im flying by the seat of my pants with 'victor meldrew' (the oh) but he'll get over it with a few puppy kisses


I think you have made a very good decission :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

& the only decision to be fair.

:lol2:

that is one stunning pup,and you can see how gorgeous mom is too. if he`s what you like/NEED/want, go for it!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I totally agree with what has been said. A rescue dog isn't for everyone and when children are involved with large breeds I can understand your OH's reticence about taking on an adult.

Apart from which it's entirely up to you and you shouldn't be made to feel guilty because you have found this gorgeous puppy and want to have him. My God I'd have him without a second thought, the mother is beautiful and all those puppies look fabulous!

If everything is right for you to have him - *Go and get him* !


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

I've keep looking back over this thread! At first I was like.. c'mon girl you don't NEED the puppy. Then I look back at the picture.... then again...then once more to check...... and im like AAWWW you NEED the puppy!!! lol :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

beautiful colouring!!!


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

So when we seeing him then 'at home ' ???

:mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

That little pup is gorgeous! Lovely colouring. The mum looks lovely too. Good luck with your decision! (and with Victor Meldrew!! - I have one of them here too..sssshhh!!)


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, what a beautiful pup! And there are more in the litter! I would love one, but there is no chance of getting one. Already have 2 dogs and hubby wouldnt have another. Plus planning to retire to a narrowboat in 7yrs time - somehow I dont think one of those would fit!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sam'n'Droo said:


> That little pup is gorgeous! Lovely colouring. The mum looks lovely too. Good luck with your decision! (and with Victor Meldrew!! - I have one of them here too..sssshhh!!)


:lol2: me too!

Il be your get away car rach to go and pick him up :lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> So when we seeing him then 'at home ' ???
> 
> :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2:


Hopefully be the weekend...weather dependant at the moment! no-ones going anywhere in this snow  

I did think what madness it would be this morning having a pup...Summer is usually so laid back shes like an oap at 2...but a little snow and she bounces round the garden like a spring lamb:lol2: will post a pic of her doing so in a mo..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I NEED you to have this puppy so you MUST go and get him, hes adorable. My oh was like Awwww cant we have him, erm no, we have to many already:lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

excuse the messy garden, ive just moved in and its still full of crap! 

























shes reverted back to an 8 week old herself:gasp:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I NEED you to have this puppy so you MUST go and get him, hes adorable. My oh was like Awwww cant we have him, erm no, we have to many already:lol2:


im so going to blame you shell i have evidence now...:whistling2:


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

That pup is stunning! :gasp: No wonder you had to have it!!
I'm all for having a rescue dog, as long as it's the right thing for you and your family. Most rescues wouldn't home to you as you have a little un and like someone else said most of the puppies that do turn up in rescue seem to be staffy x types.
Good luck with picking the pup up and make sure you post pics!!

Summer is gorgeous too by the way!


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

your dog you have now is lovely what a stunner. the new one will be a fab play mate. it was lovely this morning watching my older girl run around with my new pup. and its good for children to grow up with animals around them.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OMG he is gorgeous love the grey colouring on him. Please dont tell me these are in Hampshire lol. We have already reserved a puppy lol.


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Where you moved to Rach?? You still local? xx Good luck with the pupster xx


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

lizardloverrach said:


> yes im aware of that. I was trying to adopt a mastiff last year, and sadly he was PTS in the end.
> And problem arises that my oh dosnt like the idea of an older dog coming into the home with our toddler so we tend to row over it.
> 
> 
> I have just for some reason fallen in love with this boy.


 
There are many pups in rescue. Saddened to see so many people saying that not all people are suited to a rescue dog - as if they are some sort of damaged goods.

There are many lovely puppies in rescues too - not all rescues are adults or bad with children. I have 5 kids, and have always adopted - our current dog being a whopping dane (rescue!).

If you want this dog - then that's fine - but dont listen to folks who use the "a rescue dog might not be for you" excuse, as that is all it is. Truth is there is a dog out there in rescue to suit most homes - it just means looking around, travelling further or waiting longer. Or heaven forbid picking a dog based on it's needs, rather than it's looks...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> There are many pups in rescue. Saddened to see so many people saying that not all people are suited to a rescue dog - as if they are some sort of damaged goods....


But surely it's true - it depends on the individual family and the dogs that are available to them?



LisaLQ said:


> If you want this dog - then that's fine - but dont listen to folks who use the "a rescue dog might not be for you" excuse, as that is all it is. Truth is there is a dog out there in rescue to suit most homes - it just means looking around, travelling further or waiting longer. Or heaven forbid picking a dog based on it's needs, rather than it's looks...


Who is saying that though?? 

You've no idea of their personal circumstances to know whether travelling further is an option.

I'm sure the OP is grown up enough to make her own decisions based on her circumstances and her partner, who is the one who is worried about a rescue, not on what is being said to her on this forum.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

What a Beautiful pup!!
I agree you should get you :2thumb:

I think (like what other people have said) getting a rescue is dependant on your circumstances. I know that any dog could become aggressive, etc not just rescues. But many people do feel more comfortable having a puppy that you know the history of and getting it from a young age.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Purplebeardielover said:


> Where you moved to Rach?? You still local? xx Good luck with the pupster xx


yeah only down the road 10 mins lol! still in west end x


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

feorag said:


> But surely it's true - it depends on the individual family and the dogs that are available to them?
> 
> Who is saying that though??
> 
> ...


It's an open forum dear, not everyone has to agree with you to be allowed to post. I saw people saying "not everyone wants a rescue they might want a pup" and that is spreading the myth that all dogs in rescues are adults. And all rescue adults are problem dogs. When in fact there are many lovely dogs needing homes. I was correcting misinformation, if you want to be the knight in shining breeder armour, then that's great, but dont tell me I'm not allowed to share facts in case they believed the myths and didnt know there were rescues about!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> What a Beautiful pup!!
> I agree you should get you :2thumb:
> 
> I think (like what other people have said) getting a rescue is dependant on your circumstances. I know that any dog could become aggressive, etc not just rescues. But many people do feel more comfortable having a puppy that you know the history of and getting it from a young age.


This is what I was trying to say - there ARE dogs in rescues with histories (not all are strays), there ARE pups available from a young age.

The reason why they're still in rescue is because this myth is spread about, or people use it as an excuse to get a dog here and now.

I have nothing against people buying a dog if they want to - but when people use misinformation as an excuse not to get a rescue, then it's surely ok for someone who's had rescues (and has kids) to help offer the facts.

I wish the OP all the best with her lovely new pup - gorgeous indeed


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> There are many pups in rescue. Saddened to see so many people saying that not all people are suited to a rescue dog - as if they are some sort of damaged goods.
> 
> There are many lovely puppies in rescues too - not all rescues are adults or bad with children. I have 5 kids, and have always adopted - our current dog being a whopping dane (rescue!).
> 
> If you want this dog - then that's fine - but dont listen to folks who use the "a rescue dog might not be for you" excuse, as that is all it is. Truth is there is a dog out there in rescue to suit most homes - it just means looking around, travelling further or waiting longer. Or heaven forbid picking a dog based on it's needs, rather than it's looks...


I do not think 'a rescue dog is not for us' at all, as i said i look at the rescues and visit them often, i ask about alot of dogs but as yet (last 2 years or so) i have not had the luck to find one suitable. 
and i do travel, i went on a 10 hr round trip to get summer. 

and my other half is often not keen, the one dog we agreed would come home with us was PTS. He even had a 'attitude' towards my daughter but i would have worked with him, he was young enough. 

This pup is picked on looks, of course, i wouldnt choose a pup i thought ugly would i? 
BUT i know the needs, i already have a large breed, a mastiff, of which he is a mix, ive spoken at length to the owner and discussed temperaments, parents and the rest. and feel he will fit in perfectly and be happy with us. 

And im not the type of person who goes into rescue and requests a certain dog...i look at each and every one and read their kennel notes..
big, small, hairy, and old noisy and quiet!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

lizardloverrach said:


> I do not think 'a rescue dog is not for us' at all, as i said i look at the rescues and visit them often, i ask about alot of dogs but as yet (last 2 years or so) i have not had the luck to find one suitable.
> and i do travel, i went on a 10 hr round trip to get summer.
> 
> and my other half is often not keen, the one dog we agreed would come home with us was PTS. He even had a 'attitude' towards my daughter but i would have worked with him, he was young enough.
> ...


 

so you getting the gorgeous pup or not:whistling2::lol2:

if you do i think i speak for everyone when i say we want lots of pics of him :flrt:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

rach666 said:


> so you getting the gorgeous pup or not:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> if you do i think i speak for everyone when i say we want lots of pics of him :flrt:


hopefully friday....:whistling2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

lizardloverrach said:


> hopefully friday....:whistling2:


 
Oooooh I'm excited for you!!! :flrt: Have you thought of a name yet? Or will you wait to see what his personality is like first?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

lizardloverrach said:


> hopefully friday....:whistling2:


 
WOOHOO....... pics,pics,pics:flrt::lol2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

*H* said:


> Oooooh I'm excited for you!!! :flrt: Have you thought of a name yet? Or will you wait to see what his personality is like first?


dont know yet...name ideas welcome though! 
apparantly hes well laid back, pretty lazy.
im a little worried now as one of my friends may need her 2 dogs to come stay with me for a bit.......what timing!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

hey rach we may end up with sibling puppies :whistling2:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

temerist said:


> hey rach we may end up with sibling puppies :whistling2:


 
pm me immediately!! I want details!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

lizardloverrach said:


> pm me immediately!! I want details!


Sod the pm we all want details!:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lizardloverrach said:


> Hopefully he turn out as big and beautiful as Ursa...how is Ursa by the way...havnt had pictures for a while:whistling2:
> 
> heres mum and pups
> image
> ...



The pup is gorgeous as is his mum.
The big lad is fine and really loving the snow. He's my 'snow boy' as he goes allgoofy and gallops about with his little mate Chalky. The pair of daft beggars nearly had me over the other day in the goat paddock.
Ursa loves the cold weather with his big thick coat and often lays outside in it. He doesn't have to lay out in it. There are no closed doors here. He could come in through the dog flap and laze in the warm kitchen by the Rayburn like the other dogs if he wanted to even if he couldn't fit into the bottom over like some of the tinies do.But no. Curled up outside in the snow fast asleep is his idea of comfort. Perhaps like me, he doesn't feel the cold?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

temerist said:


> hey rach we may end up with sibling puppies :whistling2:


 
nooooooooo,where are these puppies i want to know :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Esarosa said:


> Sod the pm we all want details!:whistling2:


We sure do Ian - are you getting one too???


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

well i have spoken with the lady who owns the puppies and i am very interested in the sister, she is on hold for me at the moment, but we shall see lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I am soooooooo jealous of you both now!!! :bash:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

feorag said:


> I am soooooooo jealous of you both now!!! :bash:


 
i know...sad times


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

temerist said:


> well i have spoken with the lady who owns the puppies and i am very interested in the sister, she is on hold for me at the moment, but we shall see lol


 
heheeeee! you dark horse you! Wheres your pics then:whistling2: come on lets have another to coo over


----------

